# I didn't have the heart to say no.



## Encolpius

Hello, is it possible to translate that sentence into Dutch to get an idiomatic translation, too? Ik had niet het hart om nee te zeggen. ??? Thanks.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

hi,

this is possible:

*Ik kon het niet over mijn hart verkrijgen om nee* *te zeggen*

BpB


----------



## Ktke

Ik had het hart niet om nee te zeggen. --> works, but not as common, I think.

Better: Ik kon het niet over mijn hart krijgen om nee te zeggen.

'verkrijgen' sounds weird to me, but I'm not a linguist...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Vergelijk:

http://www.google.nl/search?hl=it&q="Ik+kon+het+niet+over+mijn+hart+krijgen+om+nee+te+zeggen&aq=f&oq=

http://www.google.nl/search?hl=it&q...mijn+hart+verkrijgen+om+nee+te+zeggen&aq=f&oq=

verkrijgen is what I would say, but we may have a Belgium Holland difference here..


----------



## Timidinho

De oorspronkelijke uitdrukking is met 'verkrijgen' als het goed is. Het wordt ook veel vaker gebruikt. Maar in principe betekent krijgen (onder andere) hetzelfde, dus ik vind dat ook wel kunnen. Verkrijgen klinkt mooier, echter.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Timidinho said:


> De oorspronkelijke uitdrukking is met 'verkrijgen' als het goed is. Het wordt ook veel vaker gebruikt.


Dan toch niet in België, bij mijn weten: de variant met 'verkrijgen' heb ik nog nooit gehoord of gelezen (wat, laat ons duidelijk zijn, meer zegt over mij dan over de uitdrukking .
Dus even _den Dikke_ (Van Dale) erbij gehaald: "iets niet over het of zijn hart kunnen _krijgen_ of _verkrijgen_" (voor mij is Van Dale een beschrijvend woordenboek eerder dan een normerend).

Ik ben dus enerzijds blij om iets bijgeleerd te hebben, anderzijds ben ik zeer benieuwd of er andere landgenoten zijn voor wie 'verkrijgen' in deze uitdrukking eerder vreemd klinkt.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Interessant is verder dat de uitdrukking mij alleen in de (on)voltooid verleden tijd correct in de oren klink met _verkrijgen_:

Ik verkrijg het niet over mijn hart _en:_
Ik verkreeg het niet over mijn hart

klinken allebei on-Nederlands, hier zou ik voor _krijgen_ kiezen. In de onvoltooid verleden toekomende tijd zou ik weer voor _verkrijgen_ kiezen: Ik zou het niet over mijn hart kunnen verkrijgen.

Ach ja, taal blijft toch een wonderlijk iets  

BpB


----------



## Peterdg

Ook voor mij is "verkrijgen" in deze context volledig nieuw. Nooit eerder gehoord.


----------



## Lawrencelot

De uitdrukking hoort met 'verkrijgen' te zijn inderdaad, tenminste in Nederland.


----------



## dasclair

Hallo,

Ben het ook eerder eens met Frank. "Iets niet over z'n hart verkrijgen", heb ik nog nooit gehoord of gelezen. 
Het staat misschien in de Van Dale, maar het klinkt toch vrij pompeus en archaisch.

Succes!

Michael


----------



## Suehil

Duidelijk een NL/Be verschil.  

Ik heb nooit 'over mijn hart krijgen' gehoord en ik zou het zeker niet zeggen.


----------



## Voxhil

Hoe dan ook, met "verkrijgen" erin klinkt het echt mooier!


----------



## captainahab

"ik kon het niet over mijn hart verkrijgen om nee te zeggen"

Is het ook mogelijk om in deze zin het woord "om" weg te laten? Ik heb altijd het idee gehad dat de zin zo correcter is. Ik ben sowieso van mening dat het woord 'om' in veel vergelijkbare zinnen weggelaten kan worden, teneinde een zin wat meer cachet te geven. 
Of is dit moeilijk doen om het moeilijk doen?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Volgens mij kan 'om' best weggelaten worden.


----------



## Frank06

Voxhil said:


> Hoe dan ook, met "verkrijgen" erin klinkt het echt mooier!


Over smaak valt niet te twisten...



captainahab said:


> "ik kon het niet over mijn hart verkrijgen om nee te zeggen"


 


Brownpaperbag said:


> Volgens mij kan 'om' best weggelaten worden.


Ik heb het nu al een paar keer hardop gezegd, en ik denk dat je _om _zeker kan weglaten.

Anderzijds... ik wil echt niet de koppigaard uithangen door nog maar eens te verwijzen naar "krijgen", maar ik ben de laatste tijd nogal bezig met het woordje _om_, dat hoe langer hoe meer weggelaten wordt. Enfin, die _indruk _heb ik toch (misschien voer voor een nieuwe discussie?).

In de variant: "ik kon het niet over mijn hart *krijgen *om nee te zeggen" 
kan je eveneens _om_ weglaten (denk ik), maar ik zou dat nooit doen. 
Vraag me niet waarom . "Het klinkt niet", denk ik dan, maar dat is niet echt een goede reden/uitleg.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Timidinho

Het kan weggelaten.


----------



## Ktke

Ik zou om ook nooit weglaten met 'krijgen'.
En ik zou nooit verkrijgen zeggen, klinkt helemaal niet 
(niet op letten, wou een beetje chauvinistisch doen)

Iets meer in dialect zou ik trouwens zeggen: ik kan da ni over mijn hart krijgen van nee te zeggen. Maar dat is dus geen mooi Nederlands vermoed ik.


----------



## limonade

'verkrijgen' blijkt in deze uitdrukking iets uit Nederland te zijn dan? 
ik heb er ook nog nooit van gehoord.

de 'om' weglaten klinkt correct, maar ik zou het zelf niet doen.

(Ktke, ik vind het wel _mooi_, maar correct algemeen Nederlands is het niet  )


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

"Verkrijgen" in deze context is voor mij ook nieuw. De zin zonder "om" is volgens mij ook volledig grammaticaal correct.


----------

